# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Thắc mắc về Network connections bị rỗng

## dangtin1

hi các bác,
máy nhà em cài vista, có lắp đặt internet. hôm qua internet vào ko được, em có điện lên tổng đài thì họ bảo nhập số ip mới. tuy nhiên, theo hướng dẫn, em vào networks connections nhưng thấy folder hoàn toàn rỗng, ko có icon nào (lẽ ra phải có local connections). sau đó theo gợi ý em có khởi động lại nhưng khi mở ra vẫn thấy rỗng. kỹ thuật viên cho là máy bị hư nhưng thật ra máy vẫn bình thường, device manager vẫn mở bình thường, chỉ có network connections là bị rỗng. các bác có cách nào khắc phục tình trạng này ko? 
thanks nhìu

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

> hi các bác,
> máy nhà em cài vista, có lắp đặt internet. hôm qua internet vào ko được, em có điện lên tổng đài thì họ bảo nhập số ip mới. tuy nhiên, theo hướng dẫn, em vào networks connections nhưng thấy folder hoàn toàn rỗng, ko có icon nào (lẽ ra phải có local connections). sau đó theo gợi ý em có khởi động lại nhưng khi mở ra vẫn thấy rỗng. kỹ thuật viên cho là máy bị hư nhưng thật ra máy vẫn bình thường, device manager vẫn mở bình thường, chỉ có network connections là bị rỗng. các bác có cách nào khắc phục tình trạng này ko? 
> thanks nhìu


cho mình hỏi có phải bạn nháy đúp vào cái biểu tượng my network place( network conection) ko???
nếu bạn nháy như vậy thì ko có là đúng rồi, 
bạn thử cách này nha
nháy chuột phải vào my network place( network conection) chọn properties> bạn sẽ thấy xuất hiện local area conection> nháy chuột phải vào nó chọn enable, vào mạng xem thế nào

chúc thành công

----------


## phimlen1

nếu như bạn phải chuột vào my network place rồi mà vẫn thấy trắng trơn thì là lỗi card mạng rồi, bạn phải uninstall card mạng đi rồi cài lại driver xem sao, máy mình cũng thường hay bị như vậy lắm, mình làm như vậy đều đc mà
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## tranbaokieu

cài lại driver đi bạn! chắc bị xóa đi mất rồi!

----------


## hoanganha1q2

à quên nói một điều quan trọng
máy mình bị virus, sau khi remove virus thì folder "manage network connections" mới bị rỗng. lúc nhấn chuột phải vào cũng ko hiện ra gì cả. mình cũng ko biết làm sao nữa
các bạn có gợi ý nào khác ko?
thanks nhìu

----------


## seodinhphong

bạn bấm start > run, gõ gpedit.msc rồi bấm enter. ở cửa sổ group policy hiện ra, trong khung bên trái, lần lượt bấm dấu cộng (+) trước các hàng chữ: user configuration; administrative templates; windows components; bấm chuột lên hàng chữ windows explorer; bấm đúp chuột lên hàng chữ remove the folder options menu item from the tools menu, bấm chọn disable ở cửa sổ hiện ra và bấm ok
nếu vẫn chưa thấy folder options xuất hiện trong menu tools, bạn thực hiện lại 2 lần thao tác trên: chọn enable ở lần thứ nhất và disable ở lần thứ hai.

----------

